# Down pressure on plow



## homebrew'r (Oct 1, 2008)

I've got an 05 Grizzly 660 with a plow on it. It works great for snow removal but it's not the greatest when pushing around dirt and/or gravel. I've seen a few different products online that will give the blade down-pressure via a shock mounted from the blade to the 4-wheeler. Have any of you guys tried one of these? Do they really make that much of a difference?

Thanks-


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I've seen them and in the past thought about ordering one. However, I just added additional weight by changing the wear bar. There may be times, that to much down pressure could be a bad thing.....

I moved 22yds of topsoil with mine just a month or so ago. It'll never be a dozer but, by working the edges I can make short work of a load of topsoil. Polaris 400 Sportsman with 48" blade with no down pressure.

Buy your replacement wear bars from Alro Steel. They'll cut you exactly what you want, you just drill the holes. I buy 1/2"x4"x48" bars. A lot heavier than the "normal" wear bar. I drill the holes in the center of the bar, so when one side wears, I just turn it over and use the other edge.


----------



## homebrew'r (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the tip ENCORE. This sounds like a cheaper solution so I'll give it a shot first.


----------



## Dasher (Jan 12, 2004)

My brother welded 2 steel pipes to the top of the plow. He adds free weights to the pipes 5lbs, 10lbs, or whatever he needs to get more or less down pressure on the blade. Works also in the snow to keep the blade down.


----------



## Leader (Dec 1, 2003)

I believe at one time Blackline Plows had down presure as well as power angle for ATV's & UTV's.


----------

